# Autosmart highstyle....



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the best method for applying highstyle, brush or sponge ? Does it fling?
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a sponge, ive never had any splashing. Just make sure there is no dressing between your tyre and wheel/alloy or you wheel.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> What is the best method for applying highstyle, brush or sponge ? Does it fling?
> Thanks :thumb:


Pour some product into an old jam/coffee jar. Assuming the tyres have been cleaned of any old dressings and are dry apply the Highstyle with a paintbrush to each tyre. Using a cut up piece of sponge lightly wipe over to remove any excess product that may be sitting in the sidewall pattern. Wait 15-20 mins before driving the car.

Any oil based dressing will sling if its overloaded onto the tyre. Some tyres simply do not take a dressing as well as others due to the difference in rubber and this can also have an effect on wether or not the product will sling but using a sponge to remove the excess and allowing time for the product to soak in will minimise the chances of any sling.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers mate, who covers the chorley area??


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

the more grooves it has dont help either,as it finds a area to collect!

fantastic product tho,cant rate it enough:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I apply Highstyle with a sponge also, make sure the tyre walls are dry and clean and use a very small amount, leaves a nice nice satin finish.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Cheers mate, who covers the chorley area??


Ill PM you the details of who you want.


----------



## Pablo_uk (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you pm details of a rep in the Chester/Wirral area please


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Pablo_uk said:


> Can you pm details of a rep in the Chester/Wirral area please


Now you've started somethnig Doc! Looks like I'm redundant!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sue J said:


> Now you've started somethnig Doc! Looks like I'm redundant!


Original post is nearly 2 months old...:lol:

Loving Highstyle, especially the smell....:thumb:

Sponge for me so far and not a overly glossy look for me it looks very nice, however im rather liking it on the scuttle plates, for fading plastics...:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I apply with a brush first then go round each tyre with a sponge to remove any excess.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Highstlye is a quality product :thumb:
Use it with either a brush or sponge


----------

